# KLH 10-100



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this a quality sub.. I can get it for 30 dollars, I know its a lot older not to sure what it retails at would be hooking it up to a Onkyo TX SR805


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

In the 10-100 series KLH made a E-10DB, E-10FB, E-10DS, and ASW. Most got good reviews considering it's a 10" 100 watt sub. $30 is a fair price.
*
*


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Mike P. said:


> In the 10-100 series KLH made a E-10DB, E-10FB, E-10DS, and ASW. Most got good reviews considering it's a 10" 100 watt sub. $30 is a fair price.
> *
> *


I agree, but keep your expectations in-line with the size and price.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> I agree, but keep your expectations in-line with the size and price.


I think your right and I'm going to pass and keep looking the receiver will be here next week so I have sometime to keep looking ...thank you both for answering my question


----------

